# What are your stats?



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just outta curiousity...name sex location. Nothing else.

28/F/Chirnside


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

26 - M - Middx/West London

Although I'm 27 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Is this the right place for this? Oh, well, I guess the mods can move it if not.

Ron, male, 46 and Kent.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

ASL?
haha

19/M/Isle Of Wight

My name's Harvey.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Ben/41/Dorchester:2thumb:


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

Gaz 19/m/uk


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

47/m/Doncaster


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

22/m/nr. liverpool


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

25/m/runcorn(near liverpool)


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Alex 23/M/Weymouth (down the road from Ben :2thumb


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

F/30/Portsmouth and obviously i'm Jenn lol


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Male/12-ish/Near Swanage, Dorset.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Male/12-ish/Near Swanage, Dorset.


 
yeah i can confirm that age!!!!!!


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

12 13 soon/male/brighton


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, some proper young uns here!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Adam/40/male/Wolverhampton


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Ian/48/M/London


----------



## bigeyedfrog (Sep 13, 2009)

m/25/scotland:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Definitely a wide age range...


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Red/26/M/Newcastle


----------



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)

22 / Male / Leeds


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Some of the ages are suprising 

24/F/Jersey, originally Manchester...


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

27/F/Weymouth (also near Ben):2thumb:


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

23/F/Cardiff


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

23/M/Essex


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

treefroglover said:


> 27/F/Weymouth (also near Ben):2thumb:


 
Hi, how you doing????


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

34/M/Devon
my name is Steve


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Hi, how you doing????


YouTube - How You Doin


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

26 / M / Reading- but Cornish! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Apart from the two super young uns we're all relatively old!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Apart from the two super young uns we're all relatively old!


Hey! I'm 19!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

:gasp: I'd consider myself a youngun still at 24... *runs off bawling*


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

30 M Leicester


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

16*/f/telford

*17 in just over a day!


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Apart from the two super young uns we're all relatively old!


:gasp: I'm over the hill at 23 am I?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

paynestaley said:


> :gasp: I'm over the hill at 23 am I?!


I said relatively! :lol2:

Everyone in the Lizard section seems super young.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Hey! I'm 19!


Yeah alright Grandad!


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I said relatively! :lol2:
> 
> Everyone in the Lizard section seems super young.


Relatively old compared to a 12 year old, I can live with that lol


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

25/m/edinburgh


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

29/f/birkenhead


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah alright Grandad!


HOW DARE YOU! :gasp: haha


----------



## Young996 (Jul 1, 2009)

27/M/Aberdeen


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

20/m/southampton

my names andrew : victory:


----------



## beechtree (Oct 8, 2009)

:2thumbldesr here then male 58 cornwall but yorks, leicester & Sydney previously


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Everyone in the Lizard section seems super young.


i am not just in the lizard section i am spread all over and i am really more of a snake man tho


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Ben I'm good. Now increased my collection back in Summer by adding 3 leucomelas. But really think I have to draw the line there at the moment. I've also replied to your message


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't been in this section for a while as my PDF viv has come to a halt but some of these ages are really surprising! Here's me:

Charlie/23/f/Devon


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

treefroglover said:


> Hi Ben I'm good. Now increased my collection back in Summer by adding 3 leucomelas. But really think I have to draw the line there at the moment. I've also replied to your message


:gasp: Hey! you live in Weymouth?

Maybe I know you? :hmm:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Darbz said:


> :gasp: Hey! you live in Weymouth?
> 
> Maybe I know you? :hmm:


There's lots of us kids living in Daaaarset in the Amphibian section


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

38/F/Plymouth, Devon - the only Devonian willing to admit location it would seem!!!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

mine is;

13/m/glasgow


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

23/M/Stockton-On-Tees


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

Darbz said:


> :gasp: Hey! you live in Weymouth?
> 
> Maybe I know you? :hmm:


Hi Darbz,

probably don't know me as I only moved to the area in 2007, but if you know the area, I run the Guest House opposite St John's Church :2thumb: near the Esplanade


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

26/F/Bolton born and bread...:lol2:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Cat/F/28- nearly lol/ All over the south west, currently sinkhole to hell aka Bridgwater, Somerset


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

27/m/Stockport


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

19/M/Herts


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

treefroglover said:


> Hi Darbz,
> 
> probably don't know me as I only moved to the area in 2007, but if you know the area, I run the Guest House opposite St John's Church :2thumb: near the Esplanade


Ahh ok..

doesn't narrow it down much..lol, but I know the area..I live on Abbotsbury Rd

Quite suprised to see another weymouthian on here tbh :O


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Who's the sad b**tard bored at work who worked out the average age?

It's 27.4.


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine is: 17/m/Solihull - In Birmingham.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

m/36/s.yorks


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

My average age is messed up


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> My average age is messed up


Muahahahahaaaa!

Back to the calculator for you......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

27.4 still :no1:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> 27.4 still :no1:


Yes, my great age is balance out by a 17 year old!:gasp:


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

24-m-Telford, Shropshire!


----------

